# Where in NI can I buy a DA finishing pad tomorrow



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

In Banbridge and need to get a pad to apply some glaze, need it ASAP. But where stocks machine pads in NI ? ?

cheers


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Try Dave Watson at ProCar in Belfast


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Never even knew he was there :wall:

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Davey has plenty of good stock at the minute. Got a nice unit up beside Carryduff Auctions.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep Davey has a load of pads in was with him last night! He also had a load of Orchard products on sale as well!!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Going up to see him today :thumb:

better take the credit card 

thanks lads


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great guy very helpful :thumb:

Did get what I needed and some Orchard iron cleanse, the Orchard snow foam seems to be a hot product


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Glad you got sorted! davey is a good lad! It is we are finding it hard to keep it in stock. I am brewing 1000L so that should keep us going for about 3 weeks!!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sells well for good reason :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

did you get sorted?


----------

